# any UMGF people here?



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

as a Martin owner,club member,and UMGF forum member I was wondering if theres many others in this forum? what do you play Martin wise? D 28 here!
ps-with all due respect to other sites this one is THE best. I am also a guild forum member and an Ibanez member,and a human race member...Jim


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm a member there but I don't spend too much time discussing them unless GAS has set in.

Currently own a: J41S

L&M has a OM42-K coming in under my request, my wallet is hoping it's a dud.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

your wallet may hope that but I bet youll love it.I played a D42 last week and honestly twas the best sounding git I ever heard,and 42s are so BEAUTIFULL to look at.I will watch for a picture if you fall for it,wallet be darned!Thanks for moving this post for a new guy,Jim


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I read UMGF on occasion and it's a very informative website.I don't own a Martin but the very best guitar I have ever heard was a '56 D-28. I was not mine unfortunately, but I have never heard another Martin or any other guitar for that matter even come close to it's tone and projection. 

I suspect this guitar had been "ported and polished" on the inside but I never got to look in with a mirror to see if any alterations had been done to the bracing and bridgeplate. The owner admitted there had been work done to it but did not specify other than to say a couple cracks in the soundboard had been repaired and someone had painted it red (can you imagine!) before he got to it. It sure was not going to win any beauty contests but when you cut loose with it, people noticed regardless.

Anyhow, needless to say, I'll be forever looking for that "exceptional" guitar for my own collection but they are very few and far between. I guess that's what makes them "exceptional".


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

UMGF member here - kinda new here thou ! My Martin is a 2005 OM28v , and shes a honey - was a difficult decision to make -- but I love old cowboy stuff so the OM28v fit right in their -- wish i had the dough to buy a Roy Rogers model in BR - But buying a OM28v couldnt of made me happier ! im kind of a mixed up guitar person , i like about everything as long as its a good player and it has good tone - not really all that crazy thou about Mass produced guitars from the orient -


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I go there from time to time. Not very often though... I have a martin 00-15... I love it.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*occasionally*

i visit time to time. i have an HD-28 on the wayy, sold a strat and a motorbike to get it....

can't wait though, very stoked!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*what the heck?*

i went to UMGF the other day and they had a new login requirement.

so i went through the steps to get a global ezboard account, logged in, didn't work. emailed tech support, it should work. it still doesn't

so i go to a different log in link that takes me to yuku , so i migrate to yuku account and try to log in, doesn't work.

well, if they want to reduce spam, i guess it will work because no one will be able to log in.

i'm all about login control and security, but geesh, this has been stupid. 
Stooopid

i no longer have any desire to go to the UMGF. 

this is the only acoustic forum i'm gonna need.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I was having the same trouble with the UMGF forum. I just gave up. Mine are, 91 Martin J40, 80 D35, 77 HD28, 03 D40.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

that log in problem seems to be affecting lots of folks.When I go to sign in now it goes to yuku then sends me right to umgf.I must say this Canadian Forum is a much more tolerant place. I love Martins so the umgf is an interesting place but beware if you ask a question the members think is uniformed.BAM !! BIFF!!!! POW!!! your SLAMMMED!! So far Ive been spared but someone is allways getting kicked around,its hard to be humble I guess.
Good to have a place like this,isnt it!!!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*LPF too*



jimmy c g said:


> but beware if you ask a question the members think is uniformed.BAM !! BIFF!!!! POW!!! your SLAMMMED!! So far Ive been spared but someone is allways getting kicked around,its hard to be humble I guess.
> Good to have a place like this,isnt it!!!


I find the Les Paul Forum to be bad for that too. If you don't have a bunch of les pauls, love Jimmy Page and Slash, hate Fender and never play with effects, you'll fit in fine. Otherwise your a troll. 

but there is a lot of good tech information floating around there, so i do surf it occasionally.

i agree this forum seems much easier going.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Also UMGF*

I play one of several old Martins. I have a dozen dating from the 20's to the mid 60's. My fave this week is a '37 00-18 that will bring tears to your eyes.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I play one of several old Martins. I have a dozen dating from the 20's to the mid 60's. My fave this week is a '37 00-18 that will bring tears to your eyes.


Need Pics

but, you can't brag like that without pics, Mike.

Need Pics


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Not intended as a Brag List*

It wasn't intended as a Brag List. ;-) And I can't send pics till I'm back home. I'm currently in Hawaii visiting luthiers.
I won't be back to my other 'puter for a few more weeks. But if you need a vintage fix  look carefully at my Avatar, you'll see me playing my '36 Epiphone Emperor.


----------

